# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Phyllobates terribilis

## nickc

What is the minimum enclosure size for a pair of Phyllobates terribilis?

----------


## John Clare

I would recommend a 20 gallon (40 Liters) "long" terrarium for a pair.  You could actually keep 3 in that in my opinion.  They don't climb a lot so they need lots of ground space, more than _Dendrobates tinctorius_.  That's my experience and opinion.

----------


## nickc

ok thanks. i actually have a 20 long laying around so i might look into getting these frogs

----------


## John Clare

What race of terribilis are they?

----------


## nickc

i dont have them yet but i was looking at the classifieds on kingsnake.com for the goldens

----------


## John Clare

There are only 3 races of terribilis: yellow, mint, and orange.  If someone is referring to a race as golden then you might want to run a photo by us to make sure it's not Phyllobates bicolor.

----------


## Michael

I've seen the name Golden terribilis name mentioned at several locations.  They looked like a darker yellow then what you have John.

----------


## John Clare

That's a race of bicolor - show me a photo and I'll tell you with 95% certainty.

----------

